# Appealing the AIB level of compensation



## deanpark (5 May 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> They shouldn't have gone to an Appeal as such. They should have made a claim for additional compensation to ptsb and then if ptsb rejected it, they should have gone to the Appeals Panels.
> 
> *I think that this is what AIB is doing.*
> 
> Brendan


`
Hi Brendan

(1) Re your comment above about AIB (& EBS presumably?) - are they open to accepting a direct claim for additional payment (on top of the 25k for a BTL loss)  so that a formal submission by a customer to their Appeals Panel could be avoided.

(2) The generic figure of 25k compensation for a BTL - If you lost a BTL in e.g.,  the depths of Leitrim you get 25k, the same as if you had one of a much higher value in a prime area of Dublin?  Is my understanding correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2017)

I am not 100% sure how it works in practice. 

I think you have to appeal. But AIB will look at the appeal and settle it if they thing it's reasonable without going to the Appeals Panel.

Brendan


----------



## EbsLoannotrafor (8 May 2017)

Hi deanpark, 
Are you ebs ? If you are I am interested in the fact you got redress , we are still awaiting , loan agreement is tracker but we fixed after few months and then told no tracker, are you similar ? 
Thanks


----------



## deanpark (9 May 2017)

EbsLoannotrafor said:


> Hi deanpark,
> Are you ebs ? If you are I am interested in the fact you got redress , we are still awaiting , loan agreement is tracker but we fixed after few months and then told no tracker, are you similar ?
> Thanks



Probably not similar. 

It was a BTL property  that was sold in 2015 on the suggestion of EBS as mortgage was in difficulty for a long time.  In 2016, 18 months after the sale,  they got in touch to say they had been overcharging for some years prior to the sale as I was on a SVR as opposed to the correct BTL rate of 1.5% over ECB.  I didn't realise this was the case. 

I received compensation in early 2017.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2017)

deanpark said:


> (2) The generic figure of 25k compensation for a BTL - If you lost a BTL in e.g., the depths of Leitrim you get 25k, the same as if you had one of a much higher value in a prime area of Dublin? Is my understanding correct?



Yes. The €25k is a basic figure so to speak. Everyone gets it. 

Were you in negative equity? Do you still have a shortfall? Did they write it off? 

I have seen one case where he got a great deal to voluntarily surrender the property a few years ago. Then he got the shortfall written off and he got compensation. 

He wasn't paying even the tracker amount in repayments, but he got this compensation anyway.

Brendan


----------



## aamstudent (16 May 2017)

Hi,
can someone post a "clickable" link to Brendan's link in the first post of this thread.
It's not a hyperlink for me and I have searched but I cannot find the source of that link.
Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 May 2017)

It's not a clickable link. 

dean quoted me from this thread : 

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/ptsb-independent-review-panel.203556/#post-1515075

It looks as if he underlined and bolded what I said. 

Brendan


----------

